# Dan



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I just read the addition to the pigeon/dove topic. I am so tempted to say something but I don't want to mess the string up with words. 

Once again, it's a learning topic. You don't realize how very different bird species can be from other bird species until you read about them.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I just read the addition to the pigeon/dove topic. I am so tempted to say something but I don't want to mess the string up with words.
> 
> Once again, it's a learning topic. You don't realize how very different bird species can be from other bird species until you read about them.


Sorry Robin, somehow I never saw this until today. Most definitely species are different; some exceedingly so. Very wet and rainy again today. A couple of young phoenix cockerels don't know enough to go in out of the rain-absolutely soaked. The day isn't to get better so I may have to bring those two idiots in for the day to stay dry. Showing great promise of being beautiful roos, I can't take any chances of them getting sick.

I hope your weather is better there. Have good one.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Still to warm and humid here. I've got some rain coming in but nothing like what you're getting.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Still to warm and humid here. I've got some rain coming in but nothing like what you're getting.


The weather is to be better tomorrow; at least for one day. Have a good one.


----------

